# i carb up every 10 days with pure crap am i hindering results?... look inside



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

hey guys im on keto and i carb up every 10 days on the tenth day.... BUT i eat everything and anything thoe hole 10 days im dreaming of my reward of cakes! and ice creams! and pilau rice and indian foods bombay potatoes nam bread etc etc then next next day im pumped ready to smash keto once more for a further 10!

am i hindering my results alot or not?

my cheat/ carb up this 10 will be (slice of cake, indian meal with some ice cream then later in the day bread and butter pudding)


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

BUMPADY BUMP!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey mate you need to work out your carbs for the carb up and keep inside of that also lower the fats mate but keep the protein the same.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

No mate. It honestly won't make a blind bit of difference what you put down your neck as a carb up is a carb up - irrelevant what the type of carbs are! But I take it you realize that after your carb up it's going to take your body 5 days to get back into a state of ketosis lol?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry mate but i beg to differ you need to stick to a certain amount of carbs and low fat depending on yourbodyweight.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> No mate. It honestly won't make a blind bit of difference what you put down your neck as a carb up is a carb up - irrelevant what the type of carbs are! But I take it you realize that after your carb up it's going to take your body 5 days to get back into a state of ketosis lol?


lols 48 hours max even less when manipulated by HIIT or the use of slin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate but i beg to differ you need to stick to a certain amount of carbs and low fat depending on yourbodyweight.


Why??


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

sawyer1 said:


> lols 48 hours max even less when manipulated by HIIT or the use of slin


To clarify, you're telling me that you go into s state of ketosis after 48 hours after a carb up?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate but i beg to differ you need to stick to a certain amount of carbs and low fat depending on yourbodyweight.


Not on a carb up mate!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Fcuk it enjoy yourself and stuff your face lol


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

The added incentive and plus point of a carb up day, especially (as in this case) during a keto diet, is to quell the cravings. So fcuk the nutritional profiles!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You are supposed to stick to between 10-12 grams of carbs per pound of lean bodymass to achieve the best results. also drop the fats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> You are supposed to stick to between 10-12 grams of carbs per pound of lean bodymass to achieve the best results. also drop the fats.


Do you have any pics of yourself to prove you know what your on about!?!


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> To clarify, you're telling me that you go into s state of ketosis after 48 hours after a carb up?


 indeed i am fella . hiit and traning legs heavily will easily frow a person into ketosis with in 48 hours and aloneside insulin its a deffo..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I,ll find some mate. have you ever competed by the way mate?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> You are supposed to stick to between 10-12 grams of carbs per pound of lean bodymass to achieve the best results. also drop the fats.


Not on a carb up day in this mans scenario.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

but yeah fvck it lads day 10 am gona continue to smash everything and anything in.... i wont get fat in a day surely? and even if it does hinder results rhome wasnt built in a day eh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I,ll find some mate. have you ever competed by the way mate?


Yes I have. I've never set the stage alight nor do I profess to be an expert but when @Pscarb asks why he obviously disagrees and that guy knows his sh!t


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i've never keto, but i've done/do calorie cycling. I have 5 low cal days, one medium and one super high way. On my high cal day chocolate, chip, chips, chips and beer beer beer and maybe burgers for lunch. I lost loads of fat, hitting PRs (triple body weight deadlift). The best things was seeing my mates on the saturday and then think I eat and drink like that every day whilst losing fat like a mad and having abs.

This is as a natty too


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

sawyer1 said:


> indeed i am fella . hiit and traning legs heavily will easily frow a person into ketosis with in 48 hours and aloneside insulin its a deffo..


Fair play to you pal.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try 10 grams of carbs per kilo of lean body mass for the 24hr carb up.


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> Fair play to you pal.


sorry if i sounded abrupt mate im a arshole without carbs lmao, cheers for advice


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey he knows his stuff. I dont doubt that. But it got me to stage condition so it worked for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey he knows his stuff. I dont doubt that. But it got me to stage condition so it worked for me.


I have dieted both with carbs and a keto diet. On the keto diet I had a 24 hr binge every weekend, basically ate everything and anything till I felt sick. Day after I always trained legs as I was full of energy and I was very lean by the end of the diet. So that way works just as well too.

I see the carb up/cheat day as a day off not having to worry about weighing food out or what your eating so your not only doing it for the carbs but also for your head as we all know dieting has its demons


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

cheat days should be swapped to more like a cheat meal(IMO). if you want to carb up stick with low gi heathly carbs.... the "cheat day" people who i know or myself included alway make a sh1te of it and pig out way to much


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

sawyer1 said:


> sorry if i sounded abrupt mate im a arshole without carbs lmao, cheers for advice


Don't worry about it mate - you dirty ketoners will always get my sympathy as I've been there. Hence, why I didn't snap!  mate did I mention that I'm currently tucking into a big bag of kettle crisps and salsa dip?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I see what you are saying but you cant just go out and binge fully for 24hrs on complete crap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I see what you are saying but you cant just go out and binge fully for 24hrs on complete crap.


Like I say I did and it worked for me


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

griffo13 said:


> cheat days should be swapped to more like a cheat meal(IMO). if you want to carb up stick with low gi heathly carbs.... the "cheat day" people who i know or myself included alway make a sh1te of it and pig out way to much


Good post.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

andyhuggins said:


> You are supposed to stick to between 10-12 grams of carbs per pound of lean bodymass to achieve the best results. also drop the fats.


Why??



andyhuggins said:


> Hey he knows his stuff. I dont doubt that. But it got me to stage condition so it worked for me.


that is cool but it does not make it the set amount....



griffo13 said:


> cheat days should be swapped to more like a cheat meal(IMO). if you want to carb up stick with low gi heathly carbs.... the "cheat day" people who i know or myself included alway make a sh1te of it and pig out way to much


i disagree i re-fed for 14hrs 6 days before stepping onstage at last years NABBA Universe and probably looked the best i have.....

for starters does the OP want to step onstage? if he is doing this to be lean it can and does work......

if you are stepping onstage then as long as you do this type of refeed/cheat every week or two over 4-5 months whilst dieting you will be able to predict how your body will react come that final week knowing how your body will react is the key, i know for a fact 3-4 days after a 8-10hr refeed (anything i like) the water drops off but i am still full........i do this type of approach with everyone i coach it is not all the same as the hours are adjusted to meet the individuals needs but still they eat and do not count the amount of carbs.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

This is exactly what i'm doing at the moment, however it's more of a carb up evening.

keep carbs low before my workout (usually around 6) then post workout smash the carbs away. No science or reason behind this, just how i like to get it done.

Yesterday was carb up and i had:

1 large pizza

1 side of wedges

4 malteser bunnys

5 rolo cookies

1 yorkie

500 ml of coke

Bag of mini eggs

and a bowl of corn flakes

Back to eggs, chicken, cheese, nuts, spinach etc today :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What you say is true pscarb its just using the carb manipulation the closer you get to a show. i was just trying to get the starting point over for a base to build from.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Why??
> 
> that is cool but it does not make it the set amount....
> 
> ...


if you do a 14hr refeed do you get any negatives from this... or is this what works for you. bit off topic... but if ur doing a comp do you ever carb load u with a shot of insulin early the morning of the comp...?


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> Don't worry about it mate - you dirty ketoners will always get my sympathy as I've been there. Hence, why I didn't snap!  mate did I mention that I'm currently tucking into a big bag of kettle crisps and salsa dip?


i want kettle chips and salsa


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

sawyer1 said:


> i want kettle chips and salsa


Muwhahaha  my work here is complete!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

griffo13 said:


> if you do a 14hr refeed do you get any negatives from this... or is this what works for you. bit off topic... but if ur doing a comp do you ever carb load u with a shot of insulin early the morning of the comp...?


The negative is you hold water and you feel crappy from all the carbs and bloat but be ause I do this every week through prep I know when this will go and leave me full but tight, my refeeds are controlled only by hours and I tend to stay with low fat foods I. The main as they make me hold water longer.

I learn how my body reacts over the whole prep period I know a few Pro's who do thi he this way as well but the key is knowing how your body reacts.

As to the Second Question I know many who do use slin to carb up but I don't


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Indeed, because i have a slow metabolism I find a 36 hour refeed better, as my body needs the time to refuel.

Simple carbs for the first 12 hours to kick off leptin levels, after which I switch to low gi

Like paul says, it's all about how you respond.


----------

